# Anyone know about the LS show in Kansas City?



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I was in Kansas City the other night and one of those electronic billboards caught my eye. All's I saw was "Large Scale Train Show August 14th" before it changed. Of course at 70mph I was out of sight before the ad came around again so I couldn't catch the location or any details. Does anyone know anything about this show? I think it may be in Kemper Arena, however the website for Kemper Arena doesn't show anything on the schedule.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.hagrs.com/


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Manco, 

Ignore, Trains, for he knows not what he is doing!! HAGRS is next Friday & Saturday in Overland Park, Ks @ 115th & Metcalf.. Go east @ that intersection, then stay on that street around the bend, big parking lot on your left, you are there.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Manco, 

Check out there web site here == www.hagrs.com 

BulletBob


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ignore Trains just because he put up the web site before Road foreman.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember the "Bob" factor


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Bob" factor?? What's that?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they serve beer at HAGRS like at Trainfest in Milwaukee??


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Hah, I feel dumb for asking now. As I post this, the banner for the show is at the top of the page. I swear it wasn't when I posted this though . Thanks guys.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains, 

Sorry, I did not see the link!!!!!!!! 

Marty, 

You had better be good to me or I will come up to your thingie & wreck my live steamer again!!! 

BulletBob


----------

